# The Canine Secret Santa 2012 Who Is Interested Thread



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Yet To Post List (Updated 26th Nov 2012):
*
If we have got you listed here but you have posted, please PM myself or Babycham and we will take you off our nagging list. The money from the Paypal fund we wish to donate to a bull breed rescue in memory of Sailor, our Secret Santa Forum Dog who is sadly no longer with us. Please ensure you post out by 1st December at the LATEST to ensure we can get this money on its way ASAP and hopefully keep as much in there as possible. Any q's, post here or PM myself or Babycham 

Naughty list gone as now much smaller, but still NOT SMALL ENOUGH keep PMing me peeps 

*Update 07/09/2012

Send me your address and paypal if you haven't already!  GOOOOO 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/259130-secret-santa-paypal-tutorial.html

CLICK THIS LINK below to see what details I need you to send me. My life wont be fun if you miss bits out so please do follow the link 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230791-post126.html*

ALSO here is the likes and dislikes thread 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/255790-secret-santa-likes-dislikes-thread.html#post1062230890

If you know anyone who may want to take part please give them a nudge. Your details will then all be sent to me and you sorted into who is posting to who, and I aim to let you know by Mid Oct. Posting should be done by 1st Dec ish.

*SO! Important dates:

Closing Date of Secret Santa: Sunday 30th Sept 2012
Receiving Recipient's Details: By Sunday 14th Oct 2012
Posting Deadline: Saturday 1st December 2012
Opening Day: Tuesday 25th December 2012 *

*Rules:*
*1) Posters should have 100 posts to join
2) 50p donation by Paypal (and a PM with details I request) secures your and your canine's place (50p per dog)
3) *Limit* of £10 per present, you can spend more but it is at your discretion and may not be returned by your sender
4) Parcels must be WRAPPED and then put into a box and posted, so the boxes can be opened and presents taken out without fear of being opened
5) Parcels must be posted FIRST CLASS RECORDED so they can be tracked and avoid being lost in xmas mail
6) If for any reason you are unable to participate please let me know ASAP, also if you are going to be unavailable to contact for a while, otherwise we may have to pull you from SS *

This post will get updated as and when, rules may well get added as we discuss things too! Addresses etc will be requested when Paypal is started and without both your place cannot be secured. I will put on here a list of requirements to be PM'd to me (easier than Paypal emails believe me..!) and you guys can do that when I get back too.

May seem like you all want to get it started now but a lot of people did change their minds last time and it means I can have a stress free holiday not worrying about any of you lot and things going wrong...

All OK?! 

That's at least *85 dogs* so far


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooh I love it. I wasn't here before (newbie!) but I'd love to join in.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Last year we had a minimum post count of I think 100, this is also debatable for this year and you all have lots of time to up your post count!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I would defo be very interested


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I would be intrested  why don't you suggest recorded delivery for all parcels to ensure they don't get lost


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ME...I AM .

I think that you did a superb job last year, so if you are happy to do the same again that would be very kind indeed.

A limit of £10 would be good I think, but happy with £5 if others want that...and a 50p donation with proceeds to a charity (Hounds For Heroes perhaps??) should it not be needed would be a good idea to prevent a few people being let down like last year and emergency donations being required.


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

Oooooooo yes please!! Love a bit of secret santey poo's!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Definately interested  It was fantastic last year - the build up and seeing everyonesphotos :thumbup: Count Millie in.

I personally think it should be raised from £5 - I really struggled to find something decent for £5 and most people went over anyway


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Definately interested  :thumbup: Count Millie in.
> 
> I personally think it should be raised from £5 - I really struggled to find something decent for £5 and *most people went over anyway*


That was the embarrassing thing; I spent only a small amount over the limit (hard to buy much for a fiver!) as I didn't want to go mad and make anyone feel bad....but then received some absolutely fabulous gifts that were worth way over the limit so felt a bit mean anyway . I am NOT knocking my santas BTW they were really, really fantastic, I just wished in retrospect that I'd been more generous .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Gosh I love you lot, this thread gets sooooo many replies so fast!!

Pressies were all sent first class recorded but we still had issues with one sadly but it did all end up OK in the end! Posting deadline we aimed for 1st Dec I think and I requested people PM'd me the tracking codes of they wanted me to stalk it all to make sure it got there safely.

People donate per dog to enter a dog ie, I have two dogs so would donate two 50p's or I could donate one 50p and have a present for the value we choose but to both my dogs. We had a likes and dislikes thread too! 

Does 50p sound reasonable to you lot? I guess we may get 30-50 dogs..?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Gosh I love you lot, this thread gets sooooo many replies so fast!!
> 
> Pressies were all sent first class recorded but we still had issues with one sadly but it did all end up OK in the end! Posting deadline we aimed for 1st Dec I think and I requested people PM'd me the tracking codes of they wanted me to stalk it all to make sure it got there safely.
> 
> ...


50p per dog sounds very reasonable - keeps it fair.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm interested too 

Happy to pay 50p and over £5 for the present.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooh, me please. Ahem, I mean Dodger, would love to take part.

I think 50p for the contingency fund sounds very fair.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Definetly interested , I really enjoyed it last year


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Also, meant to say, you did an amazing job last year and it's so nice of you to offer again to organise.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im up for it.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

me, me, meeeeeeeeeeee

loved last years


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to take part! I know my post count isn't high enough yet and I don't have my puppy either lol, but he will be with me in Sept  

Even if I can't participate due to my lack of posts/people not knowing me, I just wanted to say that this is a really neat idea


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone got a link to the old thread showing piccies of last years secret santa for the newbs like me to see 
PS how does it work (i know how secret santa works) but how do we know who gets who?


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to be involved


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Ohhh please can I join in, I`m getting my pup in december it would be great to join in 
If you need my pups name just put Logan lol because I will probably be getting a boy puppy


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Im in loved it the last two years!!! Xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Sounds fun! Bessie would like to join in!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

What a lovely idea! I'm totally in


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd definitely like to join in this year


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Has anyone got a link to the old thread showing piccies of last years secret santa for the newbs like me to see
> PS how does it work (i know how secret santa works) but how do we know who gets who?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/199496-canine-secret-santa-2011-a.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...kes-dislikes-secret-santa.html#post1061533883


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Skoust said:


> I'd love to take part! I know my post count isn't high enough yet and I don't have my puppy either lol, but he will be with me in Sept
> 
> Even if I can't participate due to my lack of posts/people not knowing me, I just wanted to say that this is a really neat idea


Just get posting . Not many needed!


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Rufflea would love to join in please! He has been saving up his pennies and thinks this would be a great thing to spend them on


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Christmas and Secret Santa sounds fab! So if I and the boys are eligible we are definitely interested :thumbup:


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds great im in  Are homemade presents allowed? I 2nd the link to last years thread as im new to this and would like to see how it works  Trust you to come up with this GS!! x


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love to be a part of this - I'm in


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Think my four would like to join in.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have just finished reading through last years thread! 
I AM SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> I have just finished reading through last years thread!
> I AM SO EXCITED!!


It was fantastic last year - Took me aggggges to find out who was Millies SS was


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Me and my three are in it was brilliant last year, and to be fair I still have most of what they got.....and my dogs are now obsessed by the squeaky kong tennis balls.

I'm happy to do a donation and would like a higher limit as I over shot the limit last year.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I was quite jealous reading the threads last year and seeing everyone open thru presents so me and Izzy will definitely be in this year!

I'm happy for a £10 minimum and 50p per dog!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Will update first post with all your names later


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Just get posting . Not many needed!


Haha you make a good point, I really do need to become more active here! I'm a terrible lurker by nature and find it even harder to contribute to a number of threads since I don't actually have a dog!


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Count us in....sounds like a brilliant idea!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Count me in again.....I agree with the higher limit and dont mind the 50p charge.


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Would love to be a part of this ... hope I can get my posts up in time though.

If not, count me in for 2013


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Count alfie in please.

Last year i was barely a member but enjoyed you all exchanging gifts. It will be so much fun, can't wait!!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Id like to be in please. But will only do it with Mouse if thats ok


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> It was fantastic last year - Took me aggggges to find out who was Millies SS was


Even though there was a good clue  .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Original post edited with provisional list, if I've not included you give me a poke. Also, as of this post, if I don't like your post after this one its because I haven't read it, if it needs me to read it someone give me a poke


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Original post edited with provisional list, if I've not included you give me a poke. Also, as of this post, if I don't like your post after this one its because I haven't read it, if it needs me to read it someone give me a poke


Not wanting to tempt fate  but could you put Kilo and Rudi (pup's name for now!) ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

I would but I don't think it's practical


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Skoust said:


> Haha you make a good point, I really do need to become more active here! I'm a terrible lurker by nature and find it even harder to contribute to a number of threads since I don't actually have a dog!


start commenting on picture threads. it's easy to admire everyones pets


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

me and opie want to join in the fun too  i was so jealous watching the thread last year so i'm glad you're doing it again.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I would but I don't think it's practical


Urgh see I would love to incorporate you and I imagine its something Nellybelly's Bella would like too but I can't think how we'd do it. If we only swapped abroad peeps then I don't think we have too many of you, and I have no idea what postage is like. A colleague at work was sending her grandson his birthday present and allowing six weeks for it to get to Aus as it has taken that long before :scared: 



tattoogirl73 said:


> me and opie want to join in the fun too  i was so jealous watching the thread last year so i'm glad you're doing it again.


I get the feeling if I didn't do it that somebody else would anyway


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it really geeky if I start drawing up my spreadsheet now    ?! 

I have a thing for spreadsheets :001_wub:...


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I would but I don't think it's practical


Are there any other New Zealand members on here you could do a SS with?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Im already mentally shopping!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Urgh see I would love to incorporate you and I imagine its something Nellybelly's Bella would like too but I can't think how we'd do it. If we only swapped abroad peeps then I don't think we have too many of you, and I have no idea what postage is like. A colleague at work was sending her grandson his birthday present and allowing six weeks for it to get to Aus as it has taken that long before :scared:


You're right - I don't think it's practical with different postage, although it's not actually that much more expensive if you send little things.

Everything I've ever got sent over from there has been really quick - I think the fluggie I just got Kenzie took about 4 or 5 days :thumbup: It only tends to take forever if customs decide to check out your parcel :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

dandogman said:


> Are there any other New Zealand members on here you could do a SS with?


I think I'm the only one, or at least, the only active member


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Oooh Oooh! Whilst I remember, will explain this now.
*
As you can see both myself and Dogless have two dogs we are entering. However we are entering them separately, so this does not mean both my presents would be from someone with two dogs and vice versa. Its a dog-to-dog swap nothing to do with user-to-user, so if you enter two dogs, you pay two lots of the pressie amount which looks like £10, two 50p donations and you will have to pay two lots of (first class recorded) postage too. You CAN enter two (or more!) of your dogs together for a joint pressie, but you will only send and only receive one present.

The cost of it can creep up, if anyone wants to suggest anything is done differently please feel free, last year I know I certainly liked how it was a dog-to-dog swap though, more variance in who your Secret Santa might be


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> You're right - I don't think it's practical with different postage, although it's not actually that much more expensive if you send little things.
> 
> Everything I've ever got sent over from there has been really quick - I think the fluggie I just got Kenzie took about 4 or 5 days :thumbup: It only tends to take forever if customs decide to check out your parcel :mad2:


 I wish there was something we can do, can't bloody think of anything though :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I wish there was something we can do, can't bloody think of anything though :mad2:


It's ok, don't worry about it! I'll make sure I post lots of photos of the sun and the beach while you guys are freezing your behinds off to make up for the fact that Kenzie doesn't get a present


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I bet some of you will want to shoot me, but one member is asking about Xmas pressies for dogs and I think September is an ideal time to kick it off, but I'm on holiday so thought lets get down to it now  AND loads of you wanted more time to pressie shop last year
> 
> We had successful secret santas in 2010 and 2011, this is a thread to see who is up for 2012!
> 
> ...


My dogs are Cleo (Terrier) & Molly (Greyhound)

What price are we working on per present ?

I am aware of the 50p per dog Paypal thing and postage costs are seperate - would love to do 2 presents


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, can I join in? I have done this on another forum, but not on here 

I will probably do it with my two (Jake and Arrow) separately but depending on the definite price to spend, and if I do it on the other forum, I might do them as a joint present. When will I need to let you know?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine are Lexi - Staffie, Nala - Chocolate labrador, Bosley - Maniac.

I'll send 3 presents to receive three presents please.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Born2BWild said:


> My dogs are Cleo (Terrier) & Molly (Greyhound)
> 
> What price are we working on per present ?
> 
> I am aware of the 50p per dog Paypal thing and postage costs are seperate - would love to do 2 presents


It looks like £10 per present from the general consensus so far  If you want to do two let me know and I can update the list now, or you can decide in a few weeks 



lozzibear said:


> Oh, can I join in? I have done this on another forum, but not on here
> 
> I will probably do it with my two (Jake and Arrow) separately but depending on the definite price to spend, and if I do it on the other forum, I might do them as a joint present. When will I need to let you know?


Its entirely up to you. I would like everyone to know their person before Mid Oct to give about six weeks of pressie shopping, if not a bit longer. There will be bumps on this thread and I will harass you nearer the time if you don't get back in touch and tell me 

Donations I'd like to have in by end of Sept as a vague starting point, but you can leave it as late as when you do the donation to tell me ie. mid-end Sept.



LexiLou2 said:


> Mine are Lexi - Staffie, Nala - Chocolate labrador, Bosley - Maniac.
> 
> I'll send 3 presents to receive three presents please.


Changing it now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

38 dogs so far!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oooh are we going to do a likes and dislikes thread again??!! I am SO excited!!!! I jsut want to know who I am buying for now.......


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> It looks like £10 per present from the general consensus so far  If you want to do two let me know and I can update the list now, or you can decide in a few weeks
> 
> Its entirely up to you. I would like everyone to know their person before Mid Oct to give about six weeks of pressie shopping, if not a bit longer. There will be bumps on this thread and I will harass you nearer the time if you don't get back in touch and tell me
> 
> ...


Ok, I will send 2 pressies to receive 2 as my dogs are like chalk and cheese and think there will be arguments if they share a pressie hehe 

This is a fab idea!! x


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Its entirely up to you. I would like everyone to know their person before Mid Oct to give about six weeks of pressie shopping, if not a bit longer. There will be bumps on this thread and I will harass you nearer the time if you don't get back in touch and tell me
> 
> Donations I'd like to have in by end of Sept as a vague starting point, but you can leave it as late as when you do the donation to tell me ie. mid-end Sept.


Ach, I will just put them through separately  It hasn't been mentioned yet on the other forum, so I will decide whether or not to do that one if it comes up... So, I will just do two on here


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Now im looking at everyones dogs wondering what they would like!!!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Now im looking at everyones dogs wondering what they would like!!!


Me too - how do we find out what peoples dogs like ? And what sizes their dogs would be if we need them ? I cannot wait for christmas now!! Hehe  x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pogo - Harvey staffy and chance American bulldog 

I'll send 2 pressies and would like 2


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Sign me and Charlie up 

But we definitely need a thread for everyone to put down their dog's likes and sizes etc. 

And have I missed the bit about where to send our 50p?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Me too - how do we find out what peoples dogs like ? And what sizes their dogs would be if we need them ? I cannot wait for christmas now!! Hehe  x


Last year we did a likes and dislikes thread where you posted sizes and likes etc, then once you know your person you scroll through the likes and dislikes thread and find the person's psot you are buying for.
I felt bad last year as my SS bought me a little bit of something and I didn't get my human anything


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*US! US! US!!!!!*

OMG I've only just seen this thread and had a mild panic attack that I could have been too late and missed out 

I *LOVED* Secret Santa last year!! I nearly wet myself with anticipation when the pickles pressie's arrived and then waiting to hear that our recipient had received theirs too 

Definitely count us in......... that's Lily and Branston by the way......in case you weren't sure


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

We would love to do it again. We loved last year. 
Indi is still obsessed by one of his presents!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Count me in please :thumbup:

I'll just buy for one dog and who ever gets mine can choose which one to buy for .


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Can Woody and Alfred join in? I missed this last year by lurking rather than posting!


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Can Conan join this year? 

He said his mum will also add some of her yummy home made cheesey doggy biscuits, which are tasty for humans as well!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just to clarify that both Oscar and Sam would like to take part


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Doo and Ronnie have asked me to put thier names in please.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky would love to join in this year too  we missed it last year and really wished I had put Lucky in


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Lucky would love to join in this year too  we missed it last year and really wished I had put Lucky in


Just wanted to say Lucky is gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Luther would love to take part! Might be a challenge for him giving up a present but I will intervene

Happy with £10 and 50p sounds more than reasonable.

Great idea and thank you for organising it:thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes please 

I dont know how many dogs yet , they may have to share  

oh sod it 
just say all 5


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopefully all updated..! 53 dogs so far, loadsss!! 



Helbo said:


> Sign me and Charlie up
> 
> But we definitely need a thread for everyone to put down their dog's likes and sizes etc.
> 
> And have I missed the bit about where to send our 50p?


Not yet set it up, last year and the year before a fair few people went ooh yes I want to be in but then didn't respond to contact as they lost touch on here or changed their minds. So the Paypal bit is the 'definitely secures your place if you still want to participate in a few weeks time' thing, does that make sense?

Would like to have donations in by the end of Sept, that will probably be the 'Official' closing deadline for Secret Santa. I will remind anyone on the list in my OP re the donation and deadline if anyone forgets so no one need worry


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Yes please
> 
> I dont know how many dogs yet , they may have to share
> 
> ...




Takes it from 53 to 58 dogs :lol:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ooh yes please me & Tilly would like to join in
am I allowed to make my gift for recipient?... but then they would know it was from me wouldn't they (duh!)


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Me and freya are in


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> ooh yes please me & Tilly would like to join in
> am I allowed to make my gift for recipient?... but then they would know it was from me wouldn't they (duh!)


I put willowsplace treats in with my SS gifts last year, but even then they can't be sure that someone didnt buy from me to send them


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> ooh yes please me & Tilly would like to join in
> *am I allowed to make my gift for recipient?.*.. but then they would know it was from me wouldn't they (duh!)


I don't think anyone would object to something you have made!!!! Everything you make looks great!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

dandogman said:


> I don't think anyone would object to something you have made!!!! Everything you make looks great!


I agree  freys collar looked great untill she rolled in poo yesterday


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK! I have set up a Paypal for SS, when do you guys want to start donations, I'm thinking leave it at least til I am back off holiday, then if anyone does want to back out they can do so without me having to faff with the Paypal after they have donated?

I did a test donation of £1 for my two and it left 77p in the paypal account after fees, so still OK. Otherwise you guys can I think choose to take the fees yourself and put an entire 50p in the account, but I don't know if we really need to worry that much about it as we have so many dogs to get donations from?

Its been a while since I have created a new Paypal so I went for a business one, I very rarely use my real Paypal so if we have any issues we could always use that as a back up. But yes, a Paypal account has now been set up ready, but I am thinking leaving it til I get back from hol to begin donations is wise?

This is the talky bit re Paypal, if you guys would rather I use my personal Paypal as it has my name etc on that's fine, but there is a PF SS business one set up (if it works!! ).


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK! I have set up a Paypal for SS, when do you guys want to start donations, I'm thinking leave it at least til I am back off holiday, then if anyone does want to back out they can do so without me having to faff with the Paypal after they have donated?
> 
> I did a test donation of £1 for my two and it left 77p in the paypal account after fees, so still OK. Otherwise you guys can I think choose to take the fees yourself and put an entire 50p in the account, but I don't know if we really need to worry that much about it as we have so many dogs to get donations from?
> 
> Its been a while since I have created a new Paypal so I went for a business one, I very rarely use my real Paypal so if we have any issues we could always use that as a back up. But yes, a Paypal account has now been set up ready, but I am thinking leaving it til I get back from hol to begin donations is wise?


entirely up to you
Im happy to start it now


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Me and frey make 60 dogs


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> entirely up to you
> Im happy to start it now


That doesn't really help does it :lol:

I at least know my personal one def works, I invoiced myself re the business one as I couldn't seem to send money to it otherwise but heck I'm a technophone at my age now :scared:

If people are OK with my personal one I don't mind that being the one, it is very rarely used.

Do we want to pay fees ourselves or let Paypal swallow fees from the 50p making it more like a 40p donation?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> That doesn't really help does it :lol:
> 
> I at least know my personal one def works, I invoiced myself re the business one as I couldn't seem to send money to it otherwise but heck I'm a technophone at my age now :scared:
> 
> ...


ha ha you know I love being on the fence 

with that amount of dogs make paypal swallow the fees? 
esp as this way we should have less problems than last year


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha you know I love being on the fence
> 
> with that amount of dogs make paypal swallow the fees?
> esp as this way we should have less problems than last year


Will you do a test donation for me if I PM you the email


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Will you do a test donation for me if I PM you the email


I love that you sent me the email before I even read this post!! 

Sent


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

the good thing is that unless you are sending a parcel over 750g postage should work out cheaper than last year for many


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I love that you sent me the email before I even read this post!!
> 
> Sent


No I didn't  

Its not like I would take advantage of your good nature or anything *cough* like in last year's Secret Santa *cough*...


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe if you use your personal account and we pay you without an invoice and we tick the box saying giving a gift/for a friend then it doesn't charge ? I may be wrong...I'm excited! I want to shop now lol xx


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> No I didn't
> 
> Its not like I would take advantage of your good nature or anything *cough* like in last year's Secret Santa *cough*...


Oh my god how have i only just noticed that Basil ended up in your signature?? Im honoured  lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Born2BWild said:


> I believe if you use your personal account and we pay you without an invoice and we tick the box saying giving a gift/for a friend then it doesn't charge ? I may be wrong...I'm excited! I want to shop now lol xx


I can't remember :cryin:

I know when I would do that like a year ago ish and you do personal payment owed then I think you pay the fees instead of me type thing, if anyone can confirm this that'd be handy 

I'm knackered, tomorrow is my first of 17 days off WAHOO, I will be off to Essex Dog Day in the morning but must go to bed now(ish), the OH is not impressed at being ignored all evening Singing:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Born2BWild said:


> I believe if you use your personal account and we pay you without an invoice and we tick the box saying giving a gift/for a friend then it doesn't charge ? I may be wrong...I'm excited! I want to shop now lol xx


that is a great idea, but only works if you are sending and already have funds in your paypal account
if you have to pay it using your bank account or card it still wants to charge someone for it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i want to but i dont have a dog


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

leannelatty said:


> Oh my god how have i only just noticed that Basil ended up in your signature?? Im honoured  lol


Oh yeahhhhh I meant to ask you about that before I did it, crap sorry


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Just wanted to say Lucky is gorgeous!! Xx


Thank you


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be happy to pay the fee if it does want to charge  xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

*The How To Pay Your 50p Per Dog Via Paypal Post*

Apologies If I am teaching anyone to suck eggs but in order to not make GS lose her marbles trying to work out who all the donations have come from we MUST put our dog/s names and our usernames in the notes part of the donation

Here are the instructions 

Firstly sign into your paypal account
Click on the 'Send Money' tab on the top toolbar.
That will give you this page here









Then fill in the Secret Santa email and the amount as per the number of dogs you are entering
Like this









Click Continue
NOW this is the super important part 
In the box that I have circled put your username and your dogs name
eg - 'Babycham2002, Willow and Bomber'










I hope that is clear


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh yeahhhhh I meant to ask you about that before I did it, crap sorry


As i said im honoured  No need for apologies! x


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> *The How To Pay Your 50p Per Dog Via Paypal Post*
> 
> Apologies If I am teaching anyone to suck eggs but in order to not make GS lose her marbles trying to work out who all the donations have come from we MUST put our dog/s names and our usernames in the notes part of the donation
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing that, crystal clear - bet I'll still do it wrong! LOL  xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just an idea but can we have a post just for instructions? I'm worried I'll miss a vital piece of info because I haven't kept up with a thread.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Just an idea but can we have a post just for instructions? I'm worried I'll miss a vital piece of info because I haven't kept up with a thread.


Instructions for what specifically? This is very much the beginning you won't miss out I promise


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

OOh yes please!!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> ooh yes please me & Tilly would like to join in
> am I allowed to make my gift for recipient?... but then they would know it was from me wouldn't they (duh!)


Jake got one of your fluggies from SS on another forum, and I didn't think it was from you


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

How many here are hoping tillymint get us for our ss!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Instructions for what specifically? This is very much the beginning you won't miss out I promise


. Too eager I suppose!

It was the bit about how to pay the PayPal donation. Just thought it might be easier if this was in a specific thread rather than in the middle of this one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

I know this might be a stupid question but once we have our recipients details what is the deadline for sending our presents in? And when can we send our paypal donations? 
Sorry if its already been mentioned


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Only just seen thread. Is it that time again?
It was really good last year so definately count me and Heidi in this year.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You guys make me laugh 

This thread is just kicking it all off, you will get explicit instructions on what to do and I will make sure you're all aware. 

Paypal will get kicked off when I come back from hol (Weds 5th Sept), I will do a new thread with details and if people are too confused (or I may update the original post so its all a bit more together, will decide later).

Posting deadline will be roughly 1st December, then people can have presents sat under their tree (or out of reach ) until the big day. So hopefully you will know your recipients by Mid Oct at worst and have a good 6 weeks to get organised, that make sense? I will edit my first post a bit now 

Any specific q's I miss feel free to PM me, I'm not going away til 29th and I will be on here daily albeit on my phone as Maccy is going for some work tomorrow


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes please! Definitely interested

ETA: Might help if I add the dogs' names

Bob, Trix & Rogue


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> ooh yes please me & Tilly would like to join in
> am I allowed to make my gift for recipient?... but then they would know it was from me wouldn't they (duh!)


I think you still could give it as people could have bought it anyway!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

can can can we know our resipients by the end of September please :aureola:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes please! Definitely interested
> 
> ETA: Might help if I add the dogs' names
> 
> Bob, Trix & Rogue


Separate pressies or joint ones?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> can can can we know our resipients by the end of September please :aureola:


I'm saying up to 14th Oct in case any one mega forgets to Paypal and it gives me chance to kick people up the bum 

But you know I like to be organised


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Original Post Updated *


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Separate pressies or joint ones?


Separate ones, as I love buying for 3 different doggies


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhh sod it. You can all send me your address details now if you like..! PM them on here but I am NOT taking Paypal from anyone til I'm back in case you change your minds, init 

*Send meeeee by PM on hereeee:

Your Real Name:
Your Address:
Your dog(s) Names:
Number of presents buying/sending:*

PLEASE if need be, give me an address where someone will be in to sign for your pressie as it will get sent recorded, or ensure you are able to get it redelivered or pop to your sorting office, just to make everything run smoother 

I will reply to you all once I get your details so if I say nothing I an't got nothing!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Also beware that if my inbox gets flooded I may not sign on again tonight :scared:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Got 5 PM's already! I'm going to open them tomorrow and whack them all on the spreadsheet then, if I start tonight I don't think I'll ever get to bed :lol:

Will let you all know when your details are saved


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it too early to start the likes and dilikes thread??!! :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Is it too early to start the likes and dilikes thread??!! :thumbup:


:lol:

I supposeeeee not 

Shall I do it so people can find all the Secret Santa threads together on my thing or do you wanna do it?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> :lol:
> 
> I supposeeeee not
> 
> Shall I do it so people can find all the Secret Santa threads together on my thing or do you wanna do it?


You do it then liem you say all people need to do is search your name and they all pop up together......Thank you!!!!! Not that I am excited at all!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd love to join in but can't get stuff sent to me recorded delivery  Well, I can but it would be pointless as they'll only guarantee it gets to wherever BFPO stuff gets sorted. I can send stuff out recorded though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> I'd love to join in but can't get stuff sent to me recorded delivery  Well, I can but it would be pointless as they'll only guarantee it gets to wherever BFPO stuff gets sorted. I can send stuff out recorded though.


If you didn't object to not having recorded delivery I'm sure it could be done. GS . Whoever sent to you could still get proof of postage so that you weren't conned :scared:.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Count me and Santana in. Sounds like fun


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I'd love to join in but can't get stuff sent to me recorded delivery  Well, I can but it would be pointless as they'll only guarantee it gets to wherever BFPO stuff gets sorted. I can send stuff out recorded though.





Dogless said:


> If you didn't object to not having recorded delivery I'm sure it could be done. GS . Whoever sent to you could still get proof of postage so that you weren't conned :scared:.


Where would your person be posting though, would it be Germany? Its just the cost and worry of if it gets there, we have McKenzie in NZ who would love to take part too but I'm not that clued up on international post and fear stuff going wrong.

If someone knows enough about it then I'm sure we can try and do something, just has to be as fair as possible in terms of postage price and things getting there


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

correct me if im wrong but BFPO gets sent normal cost me thinks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Where would your person be posting though, would it be Germany? Its just the cost and worry of if it gets there, we have McKenzie in NZ who would love to take part too but I'm not that clued up on international post and fear stuff going wrong.
> 
> If someone knows enough about it then I'm sure we can try and do something, just has to be as fair as possible in terms of postage price and things getting there


BFPO costs normal UK first class postage rates so won't cost any extra to send the parcel - the only difference is it can be tracked to the Forces' distribution place not it's final destination so someone can prove that they have sent a parcel.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> BFPO costs normal UK first class postage rates so won't cost any extra to send the parcel - the only difference is it can be tracked to the Forces' distribution place not it's final destination so someone can prove that they have sent a parcel.


I have no idea whatsoever and tbh I'm shattered right now I need to go to bed. If you lot can tell me in easy words exactly what is what re cost/time to get there and the no recordy thing tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine, but I need it spelt out to me in easy words got sooooo much to do and these 10 PM's to get through too 

If this happens it will be the one and only exception to the no recorded postage thing, I am sure Sarah wouldn't lay any blame if her present went AWOL or did take its time etc, but in the past from previous issues as it is possible for everyone else recorded postage will be compulsory.....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have no idea whatsoever and tbh I'm shattered right now I need to go to bed. If you lot can tell me in easy words exactly what is what re cost/time to get there and the no recordy thing tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine, but I need it spelt out to me in easy words got sooooo much to do and these 10 PM's to get through too
> 
> If this happens it will be the one and only exception to the no recorded postage thing, I am sure Sarah wouldn't lay any blame if her present went AWOL or did take its time etc, but in the past from previous issues as it is possible for everyone else recorded postage will be compulsory.....


Yes Miss :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Yes Miss :yesnod: :yesnod:


Can't deal with what happened last year..! You remember traipsing round the pet place all omg omg what do we get


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have no idea whatsoever and tbh I'm shattered right now I need to go to bed. If you lot can tell me in easy words exactly what is what re cost/time to get there and the no recordy thing tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine, but I need it spelt out to me in easy words got sooooo much to do and these 10 PM's to get through too
> 
> If this happens it will be the one and only exception to the no recorded postage thing, I am sure Sarah wouldn't lay any blame if her present went AWOL or did take its time etc, but in the past from previous issues as it is possible for everyone else recorded postage will be compulsory.....


In easy words:
- Sending to a BFPO address costs the same as sending to any other UK address.
- Time to get there depends where in the world it is. To the depot no longer than any other address. From depot to Germany a day or so more usually.
- Recorded delivery can be done but tracks as far as the depot where it leaves the Royal Mail System and enters the British Forces system; so Sarah would have to accept the fact that her present is at the mercy of the BFPO system which she'll be well used to!!
- In summary, BFPO is no different to any other UK address as far as the sender is concerned in terms of simplicity or cost .


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Does it matter if we go over the money limit a bit?? and can we buy more than one thing inside the money limit??


----------



## Aims (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never done a secret santa and would love to be apart of it but I'm not really sure how it works??? I know that you buy a gift and send it to someone but the finer details???? Anyhow if anybody minded filling me in so I get it right me and Poppy would love to join in xX


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tashax said:


> Does it matter if we go over the money limit a bit?? and can we buy more than one thing inside the money limit??


Rule number 3 in first post of thread discusses limit; you can buy whatever you like within the limit - or outside it if you want to!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can't deal with what happened last year..! You remember traipsing round the pet place all omg omg what do we get


but thanks to the very generous donations from people like dogless and yourself we got there in the end


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aims said:


> I've never done a secret santa and would love to be apart of it but I'm not really sure how it works??? I know that you buy a gift and send it to someone but the finer details???? Anyhow if anybody minded filling me in so I get it right me and Poppy would love to join in xX


Basically assuming its the same as last year.

You post on this thread and say you are interested.
On or after 5th September we pay 50p (per dog you want to enter) which 'secures' your palce on the secret santa. You pay by paypal as per babychams instructions earlier in this thread.
Middle of October time Goldenshadow will send you a private message with the user name of who you are buying for, it should also have dog name, age, persons real name and address.
We can then go shopping. Its looking like a minimum of £10 to spend, you can spend more if you wish. For the £10 you can but as much or a little as you wish, if you want to buy 3 or 4 small presents you can, or if you want to just buy one big present again you can.
We wrap what we bought in xmas paper then pop in a box and post first class recorded delivery.
Wait to receive you gift(s)
On xmas day let doggle open present, take photos post on here and try and guess who bought your dog their presents.
I think thats it.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Rule number 3 in first post of thread discusses limit; you can buy whatever you like within the limit - or outside it if you want to!!


Duuhh trying reading the updated first post tasha


----------



## Aims (Jun 29, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Basically assuming its the same as last year.
> 
> You post on this thread and say you are interested.
> On or after 5th September we pay 50p (per dog you want to enter) which 'secures' your palce on the secret santa. You pay by paypal as per babychams instructions earlier in this thread.
> ...


Ooooooh thanks. :thumbup:
Sounds much fun definately count me in!!! I don't need no excuses to go doggy shopping!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aims said:


> Ooooooh thanks. :thumbup:
> Sounds much fun definately count me in!!! I don't need no excuses to go doggy shopping!!!


It is took me ages last year to work out who bought mine.....but my doggles got very spoilt.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have no idea whatsoever and tbh I'm shattered right now I need to go to bed. If you lot can tell me in easy words exactly what is what re cost/time to get there and the no recordy thing tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine, but I need it spelt out to me in easy words got sooooo much to do and these 10 PM's to get through too
> 
> If this happens it will be the one and only exception to the no recorded postage thing, I am sure Sarah wouldn't lay any blame if her present went AWOL or did take its time etc, but in the past from previous issues as it is possible for everyone else recorded postage will be compulsory.....


I think the only difference really would be that it doesn't look like a proper address as it doesn't have any place names whatsoever (for security reasons I'm guessing). Royal Mail know exactly where to send it all though  It's basically classed as UK mail so costs are the same as is ease of posting. With recorded delivery though they'd only guarantee it getting to where the BFPO mail is sent rather than actually getting to me.

And no, I certainly wouldn't lay any blame if my present went missing in the mail or took a while to get here. I've heard people complain about the BFPO mail but we've had no problems. Nothing's ever gone missing and everything has been here within 2 weeks.

If you'd rather me not join in while out here that's fine, I just thought I'd ask since it's technically a UK address


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I vote that you should be able to join


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OMGOSH that was some effort..! My Mac screen has patches of light shining through so I've taken it in to be repaired = being out all morning. Now I'm using my Mum's Toshiba and I'm like where are all the buttons :scared:

And I might have spent a long time being unable to log in due to not knowing my password Singing:

BUT I have 15 PM's to get through and will get on it like a car bonnet ::thumbup:

Sarah, doesn't matter if its 'technically' a UK address, if it costs the same and shouldn't take more than a couple weeks it should be fine. One thing though, can it be sent recorded and only tracked to the hub in Germany or is it that it can't be sent recorded at all etc? Just want it to be fair as everyone else is sending recorded, as long I know what is being done with yours so I can tell your person and then EVERYONE else sends recorded because it is possible for us to do so. 

There have been instances where people had sent parcels and people either hadn't got a note from postie saying it was at the sorting office, or someone had posted and forgot to track it etc and it did cause a lot of probs hence why I'm like LETS ALL SEND RECORDED YEAH  type thing. Then if it goes missing we can use the donation fund to fix it, but if it goes wrong and the present hasn't been sent recorded its not up to the donation fund to be used IMO. Does that all make sense and sound fair? Recorded post rarely seems to go AWOL and I know last year it was only something like 75p extra for recorded...

I just want everyone to get their presents and to have them before xmas day all ready


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> OMGOSH that was some effort..! My Mac screen has patches of light shining through so I've taken it in to be repaired = being out all morning. Now I'm using my Mum's Toshiba and I'm like where are all the buttons :scared:
> 
> And I might have spent a long time being unable to log in due to not knowing my password Singing:
> 
> ...


It gets tracked until it reaches London where it enters the BFPO system GS. Royal Mail are only responsible up until that point.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> It gets tracked until it reaches London where it enters the BFPO system GS. Royal Mail are only responsible up until that point.


Ehhh I don't know what is most sensible/least money wasting to do, will chat to Sarah about it before details are all sent out.

Do you think everyone sending first class recorded is fair? I just think that way the fund can be used more clearly, but if some send recorded and some not its a matter of where to draw the line of how long something has been missing/when the fund should be used..?

I know I personally would prefer to send recorded so I knew I could claim back etc if it gets lost...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sarah, doesn't matter if its 'technically' a UK address, if it costs the same and shouldn't take more than a couple weeks it should be fine. One thing though, can it be sent recorded and only tracked to the hub in Germany or is it that it can't be sent recorded at all etc? Just want it to be fair as everyone else is sending recorded, as long I know what is being done with yours so I can tell your person and then EVERYONE else sends recorded because it is possible for us to do so.


It can be sent recorded but will only be tracked to wherever it is in the UK they deal with BFPO mail. After it reaches there it can't be tracked. At least that's the way it worked a couple of years ago when I asked about it.

I don't mind sitting out if you feel it's unfair or anything. While I wouldn't kick up a fuss if my present never arrived I also wouldn't like to think someone had wasted their money coz of not being able to send it recorded delivery to me.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> It can be sent recorded but will only be tracked to wherever it is in the UK they deal with BFPO mail. After it reaches there it can't be tracked. At least that's the way it worked a couple of years ago when I asked about it.
> 
> I don't mind sitting out if you feel it's unfair or anything. While I wouldn't kick up a fuss if my present never arrived I also wouldn't like to think someone had wasted their money coz of not being able to send it recorded delivery to me.


I don't want anybody sitting out :cryin: I can't lie I feel really bad that McKenzie isn't in on this, she is in NZ and I just don't know how we could incorporate her as postage is going to cost more, recordedness again would be different I expect and the timescale of it getting there.

There is no reason for you to sit out as its going to cost the same and you seem pretty confident the post gets there OK and in reasonable time (if we're posting 1st Dec). I think your situ is different to the vast majority on here who are in the UK and who's post is 100% handled by RM.

Ping me a PM with your details on anyway and then I can stick you on the spreadsheet


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't want anybody sitting out :cryin: I can't lie I feel really bad that McKenzie isn't in on this, she is in NZ and I just don't know how we could incorporate her as postage is going to cost more, recordedness again would be different I expect and the timescale of it getting there.
> 
> There is no reason for you to sit out as its going to cost the same and you seem pretty confident the post gets there OK and in reasonable time (if we're posting 1st Dec). I think your situ is different to the vast majority on here who are in the UK and who's post is 100% handled by RM.
> 
> Ping me a PM with your details on anyway and then I can stick you on the spreadsheet


If Sarah doesn't mind then I would say that just proof of postage would be wise for her SS to do - no point spending on recorded.

First class recorded does seem sensible for everyone else.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, just a quick question - if you have more than 1 dog do you get someone entering the same number of dogs as you for your secret Santa? Basically what I am trying to say is if 2 seperate people were doing secret Santa with my dogs (1 for 1 and 1 for the other) how would they know which of my dogs they are buying for? Ok I've confused myself now so won't be suprised if I've now confused you! 

I actually cannot wait! This is such a good idea and so exciting, can't wait to get buying  x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Hi, just a quick question - if you have more than 1 dog do you get someone entering the same number of dogs as you for your secret Santa? Basically what I am trying to say is if 2 seperate people were doing secret Santa with my dogs (1 for 1 and 1 for the other) how would they know which of my dogs they are buying for? Ok I've confused myself now so won't be suprised if I've now confused you!
> 
> I actually cannot wait! This is such a good idea and so exciting, can't wait to get buying  x


I think we are being linked dog to dog rather than member to member


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Hi, just a quick question - if you have more than 1 dog do you get someone entering the same number of dogs as you for your secret Santa? Basically what I am trying to say is if 2 seperate people were doing secret Santa with my dogs (1 for 1 and 1 for the other) how would they know which of my dogs they are buying for? Ok I've confused myself now so won't be suprised if I've now confused you!
> 
> I actually cannot wait! This is such a good idea and so exciting, can't wait to get buying  x


last time they linked people with the same number of dogs ideally, so i would send 2 pressies to a person with 2 dogs and someone else would send me 2.....

thats the idea anyway 

Oh and pm'd you GS


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> last time they linked people with the same number of dogs ideally, so i would send 2 pressies to a person with 2 dogs and someone else would send me 2.....
> 
> thats the idea anyway
> 
> Oh and pm'd you GS


you're right that is how it was done last year

This year is dog to dog though


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

pogo said:


> last time they linked people with the same number of dogs ideally, so i would send 2 pressies to a person with 2 dogs and someone else would send me 2.....
> 
> thats the idea anyway
> 
> Oh and pm'd you GS


Not being done that way this year I'm afraid. There are so many with one dog it frees it up more to just do it on a dog to dog basis. People will be PM'd with the dog's details.

Ie, Pogo could get:

Dog: Rupert
Owner: Golden Shadow

And then my address and name, but the dog's name will be listed as well as username so it doesn't get confused. Last year tonnes of people did two dog's as well but not going that way this year at the min so dog-to-dog should work better.

Try to chill out guys it will all be fine and you will get the more important info nearer the time


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I get the feeling some of you are quite worried..! Nothing is set in stone yet it can all be changed ie. if people have a preference they can be matched with an owner with a pair of dogs etc. but at the moment it seems better to do it another way.

Loadssss of time yet any direct worries feel free to PM and I will get to them ASAP.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> *I get the feeling some of you are quite worried..!* Nothing is set in stone yet it can all be changed ie. if people have a preference they can be matched with an owner with a pair of dogs etc. but at the moment it seems better to do it another way.
> 
> Loadssss of time yet any direct worries feel free to PM and I will get to them ASAP.


Seems that way...I'm sure all those who took part last year will agree that GS did a sterling job and THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT unless you send a toy that your recipient is scared of and feel like the Grinch .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Seems that way...I'm sure all those who took part last year will agree that GS did a sterling job and THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT unless you send a toy that your recipient is scared of and feel like the Grinch .


ja totally if you do that den you is BAD person 

even if you are infact one of the nicest persons in the PF world


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> ja totally if you do that den you is BAD person
> 
> even if you are infact one of the nicest persons in the PF world


Ooops...forgot you though; not so nice am I? Thank you too Babycham  .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Seems that way...I'm sure all those who took part last year will agree that GS did a sterling job and THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT unless you send a toy that your recipient is scared of and feel like the Grinch .


*****Enters into thread feeling a little embarressed*** **

We had an interesting Xmas day 

BUT on a brighter note you really did help us realise Millies car phobia was being triggered by the rubber car mats :thumbup: as her reaction to the toy was identical to her reaction to the car  

Millie is very very 'special'! :aureola:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I better send another pm cause I only put my address in it  dumb blonde moment


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Will check and write up all addresses from PM's toma, I think its my bedtime again already..!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, we are interested. Haven't got the time to sort out all the details as I've just got back from hols, but wanted to register my interest.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Will check and write up all addresses from PM's toma, I think its my bedtime again already..!


i think i sent everything in my pm didn't i?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

pogo said:


> i think i sent everything in my pm didn't i?


Yes, lol..! I just checked you're doing two presents right?

Will pm when its on the spreadsheet trying to organise holiday packing at my OH's right now = could take some time


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm very, very sad and sorry to say I won't be entering the secret santa.

I got very swept up in the festivities and thinking about what I would buy all the lovely dogs on here that I forgot the fact that it does involve giving my address out and to someone I may not know. I remembered the panic of some here when they had given theirs to someone who was less then honest and realised that I should to be careful.

While I would give a lot on here my address (and some do have it) some I do not even know and even though I really would love to give one or more a present from me and see alfie open a present from one of you and share all the joy and fun. The fact that there are some people who take things too far, I am a natural worrier anyway.

I will of course be looking at all the wonderful pictures though, enjoy secret santa. Love Emma and Alfie xxxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yes, lol..! I just checked you're doing two presents right?
> 
> Will pm when its on the spreadsheet trying to organise holiday packing at my OH's right now = could take some time


Yep 2 pressies from me


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I'm very, very sad and sorry to say I won't be entering the secret santa.
> 
> I got very swept up in the festivities and thinking about what I would buy all the lovely dogs on here that I forgot the fact that it does involve giving my address out and to someone I may not know. I remembered the panic of some here when they had given theirs to someone who was less then honest and realised that I should to be careful.
> 
> ...


Do you perhaps have a relative with a business address you can use if you'd really like to take part? Just an idea but I do understand your reasoning. I think that just giving your address can be risky but at least with SS GS has the name and address of your 'giver' for security.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love to join in if I am able to?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Do you perhaps have a relative with a business address you can use if you'd really like to take part? Just an idea but I do understand your reasoning. I think that just giving your address can be risky but at least with SS GS has the name and address of your 'giver' for security.


Sadly no, thank you for the idea though.

I just didn't think it the whole way though, obviously there are some you wouldn't mind at all but others I don't know. Of course you can get lucky and get someone you know you can trust it to, but knowing my luck.......


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Weezawoo said:


> I would love to join in if I am able to?


Send a PM with the details needed listed (see original post) and you will be added on 



emmaviolet said:


> Sadly no, thank you for the idea though.
> 
> I just didn't think it the whole way though, obviously there are some you wouldn't mind at all but others I don't know. Of course you can get lucky and get someone you know you can trust it to, but knowing my luck.......


That's fair enough, can't really do any guarantees of who gets who unfortunately. I suppose at least like Dogless says its not like we wouldn't know who has your address, but I can appreciate that you don't know me to know if I will make a point of keeping your address secret (obviously I will, I sent my Mac off for repair without any SS documents on it and logged out of PF etc).

But I understand


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, PM's are all up to date if the OP is wrong or I haven't replied to you give me a poke because I've missed you out 

I head to the airport 2.30pm tomorrow then I'm away for a week, but Paypalling should begin soon after I return (5th Sept)


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Send a PM with the details needed listed (see original post) and you will be added on
> 
> That's fair enough, can't really do any guarantees of who gets who unfortunately. I suppose at least like Dogless says its not like we wouldn't know who has your address, but I can appreciate that you don't know me to know if I will make a point of keeping your address secret (obviously I will, I sent my Mac off for repair without any SS documents on it and logged out of PF etc).
> 
> But I understand


I don't mean you at all, I just meant I always think to be careful to who I give my address to on here and see that they are a good business and great people but obviously with this it could be anyone.

But I would trust you to keep them secret etc.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

random question - can we mix home made gifts in with the bought gifts?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK folks! Few people have PM'd me saying they don't mind posting ALLLLLL the way out to NZ just for McKenzie  but if I had a couple more people interested it would be even better and make it that bit more secret 

Therefore if anyone would be willing to pay an extra couple £'s postage to allow McKenzie to join the fun and games please PM me to say so :thumbup:



IndysMamma said:


> random question - can we mix home made gifts in with the bought gifts?


No reason why not! I'd love something homemade


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh I'm so difficult 

But seriously, I'm SO touched that some people wanted to include McKenzie  It gave me the warm fuzzies  So THANK YOU to those secret secret people, and also thank you to the amazing GS who didn't want to see McKenzie present-less either :thumbup:

I'm SO excited! :w00t:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Oh I'm so difficult
> 
> But seriously, I'm SO touched that some people wanted to include McKenzie  It gave me the warm fuzzies  So THANK YOU to those secret secret people, and also thank you to the amazing GS who didn't want to see McKenzie present-less either :thumbup:
> 
> I'm SO excited! :w00t:


You are a difficult one you :nono:

But I can't see it being quite right without the pair of you


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Count me and Sailor in too 
I shall PM you my details and send the paypal before the night is over :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to add, I am happy to post all the way to Kenzie too!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> Just to add, I am happy to post all the way to Kenzie too!


ha ha I think dat is meant to be secret


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry guys going to have to leave updating all of this until tomorrow, Rupert's not very well and I can't sit down on here for long enough to get through it 

Will be on it like a car bonnet tomorrow and update all PM's/posts then 

Vicki if you see this can you give me a ring quick, your phone's going to VM


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sorry guys going to have to leave updating all of this until tomorrow, Rupert's not very well and I can't sit down on here for long enough to get through it
> 
> Will be on it like a car bonnet tomorrow and update all PM's/posts then
> 
> Vicki if you see this can you give me a ring quick, your phone's going to VM


I hope Rupert's ok  Vicki is visible on FB chat x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sorry guys going to have to leave updating all of this until tomorrow, Rupert's not very well and I can't sit down on here for long enough to get through it
> 
> Will be on it like a car bonnet tomorrow and update all PM's/posts then
> 
> Vicki if you see this can you give me a ring quick, your phone's going to VM


Hope he's ok xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope Roo's OK - no rush to update this....you have quite a while!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope Rupert is OK x



babycham2002 said:


> ha ha I think dat is meant to be secret


I was just soo darn excited I skipped the vitally important parts from GSs posts 

But for now, I can just be the decoy to distract and confuse McKenzie, so it is even more difficult to guess who her real secret santa is.... but then maybe thats what we want her to believe,that I am just a decoy and it isn't from me... but it really is :scared: or maybe thats what we want her think that I am just a pretend decoy that is really a real decoy!

:skep:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sorry guys going to have to leave updating all of this until tomorrow, Rupert's not very well and I can't sit down on here for long enough to get through it
> 
> Will be on it like a car bonnet tomorrow and update all PM's/posts then
> 
> Vicki if you see this can you give me a ring quick, your phone's going to VM


Oh no, I hope Rupert is ok and better soon!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Updated with all info I have at this moment.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

List has been updated as has my spreadsheet. Anyone still in the black will get a PM or VM shortly reminding them we have a week left. If I get chance I will hassle people again next week, but the closing date is 30th Sept, without Paypal, YOUR Name, Address and Dog's name(s) you cannot take part 

So please make sure you all get on it if you want to be involved


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right! Sent notifications to everyone in black. If you think I didn't need to send you one please drop me a PM, might be that I missed changing your N to a Y on Paypal or have colour coded you wrongly


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just paypaled the monies


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

How embarrassing, I'm in the black 

BTW Sailor you have me completely confused, I couldn't even figure out what your post said out


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Right here's two stupid questions....

1) What's the web address for paypal? Is it .com or .co.uk? 

2) I'm not on the list on the first page :crying: but must be on a list somewhere as I got a reminder email from GS.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Having paypal troubles


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so I got on but can I not pay as a guest?

Ugh. I shall PM GS


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Done it!!! 

Haha I'm having a conversation with myself here


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Done it!!!
> 
> Haha I'm having a conversation with myself here


only just seen it  glad you got there in the end


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> only just seen it  glad you got there in the end


Well I got half-way there. I am the one numpty in the world that forgot to put in my username/Kenzie's name :mad2: I clearly can't follow instructions :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

My paypal wont let me send money to anyone :mad2: But I`m gonna try and do it again today! 
Well its working but needs me to confirm my bank details which will take 2-3 working days :mad2:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

My paypal isnt working at all, its restricted 

Im going to see if I can use my friends today, why cant they make it so you can pay as a guest -.-


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

5headh said:


> My paypal isnt working at all, its restricted
> 
> Im going to see if I can use my friends today, why cant they make it so you can pay as a guest -.-


I can always try sending an invoice if all else fails. You're entering two dogs right?


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I got a naughty note  will get it done today. Had a wedding yesterday so now it's all done I can get back to pf business.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Naughty note recieved hehe Just payed the Paypal money :thumbup:

And just sent the PM to  :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I can always try sending an invoice if all else fails. You're entering two dogs right?


Could you try that  Yeah two dogs


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I cant remember if i put my name with the money  im a doofus


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

tashax said:


> I cant remember if i put my name with the money  im a doofus


Join the club


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Join the club


Right me a kenzie are off to the dunce corner with our pointy hats


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashax said:


> I cant remember if i put my name with the money  im a doofus


You did


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> You did


YES!!! Dont worry kenzie i will still sit with you


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashax said:


> YES!!! Dont worry kenzie i will still sit with you


Or I got it off your Paypal but either way I know who you are


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Or I got it off your Paypal but either way I know who you are


Ohhh  maybe i am stupid then, we will never know


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashax said:


> Ohhh  maybe i am stupid then, we will never know


Just checked email, you and Kenzie can sit together


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Just checked email, you and Kenzie can sit together


Ohhh we had to find out if i was a dunce didnt we :lol: kenzie move over


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

tashax said:


> Ohhh we had to find out if i was a dunce didnt we :lol: kenzie move over


Ahahahahaha :lol: it's nice to know I'm not the only dufus 

In my defence I had so much to think about, I had to make an account and change the currency and.....well that's a lot to think about, I can't be expected to remember everything


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Ahahahahaha :lol: it's nice to know I'm not the only dufus
> 
> In my defence I had so much to think about, I had to make an account and change the currency and.....well that's a lot to think about, I can't be expected to remember everything


Great, you have an excuse, and me?? Well im just stupid


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Im going to have to accept Alfred and Woody arent going to be able to take part 

My paypal wont let me send money out at all and none of my friends have it


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

5headh said:


> I think Im going to have to accept Alfred and Woody arent going to be able to take part
> 
> My paypal wont let me send money out at all and none of my friends have it


the last time paypal done that to me i just set up a different paypal using a different email address


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you Golden Shadow for PMing me. 

Me and the boys are in  Phew, be gutted if I missed it.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Just to say... Hopefully NEXT Christmas I can join in ::


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> Just to say... Hopefully NEXT Christmas I can join in ::


Deadline isn't til 30th, if you Paypal and PM me your details before then you can be in this one


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK just to reiterate, I need the following, from the following people in order for you to be able to take part:

Paypal:
Aims (Poppy)
Beth17 (Oscar and Sam)
Dobermummy (Mouse)
IndysMama (Biggles and Charlie)
Phoolf (Kes)
Pointermum (Enzo and Shelby)
Ruffers (Rufflea)
SophieCyde (Murphy)
Tapir (Coco)

Address, human name, k9 name(s) and Paypal:
Sarah1983
Big Bully
Elizabetty
Toryb

Without the above BEFORE end of 30th Sept I'm afraid you can't take part. As some of you know there is a possibility you've Paypalled but the email has been lost amongst a myriad of other emails, so please say if this is not correct.

If I get chance further reminders will be sent out tomorrow (Thursday). If you tell me you don't want to be in I will stop hassling, otherwise you might even get another reminder if I have lots of time on my hands.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

5headh said:


> I think Im going to have to accept Alfred and Woody arent going to be able to take part
> 
> My paypal wont let me send money out at all and none of my friends have it


Paypal have been having a huge clea rup of accounts. Freezing accounts where your name registered doenst match your registered ebay name.

It may be worth dropping Paypal a ring - I have 2 accounts and both were frozen  You have to send in ID and they will sort it out.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Deadline isn't til 30th, if you Paypal and PM me your details before then you can be in this one


no she doesnt have a doggie yet  
xxx


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I did it the old fashioned way... by post 

It is on its way to you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

5headh said:


> I did it the old fashioned way... by post
> 
> It is on its way to you


ah the good old fashioned way


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Deadline isn't til 30th, if you Paypal and PM me your details before then you can be in this one





babycham2002 said:


> no she doesnt have a doggie yet
> xxx


Exactly   Fingers crossed though that this will be my last Christmas as a dog free household!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't had a PM with the paypal address


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I haven't had a PM with the paypal address


PM's take too long as I can only do one every minute, check your visitor messages it's been on there for a couple days 

The only folk who got a PM are ones who's Visitor Messaging is disabled


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> PM's take too long as I can only do one every minute, check your visitor messages it's been on there for a couple days
> 
> The only folk who got a PM are ones who's Visitor Messaging is disabled


God knows where that notification went  Paid


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, thread updated and final reminders sent. I do not have time to nag people anymore the final deadline is midnight tomorrow (30th Sept 2012) and after then, most likely this Tuesday I will begin sorting out who is posting to who, providing there is no confusion over address details etc there are one or two I want to clarify things with.

My final reminder list means PMs have been sent to:

Aims
Big bully
Dobermummy
Elizabetty
SophieCyde
Tapir

If you have paid/sent details let me know so I can update these ASAP please


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I did send payment a couple of days ago so hopefully it has reached you


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Not long left to go now folks!! I think Tuesday will be my official 'sort' day, no uni and no work either! So I can sort you all out, go for a dog walk, and sort you out some more 

If that all goes to plan everyone should know by the end of Tuesday, who they are posting to.



Beth17 said:


> I did send payment a couple of days ago so hopefully it has reached you


It did indeed, hence you are missing from the reminder list


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Not long left to go now folks!! I think Tuesday will be my official 'sort' day, no uni and no work either! So I can sort you all out, go for a dog walk, and sort you out some more
> 
> If that all goes to plan everyone should know by the end of Tuesday, who they are posting to.
> 
> It did indeed, hence you are missing from the reminder list


Yipeeeee.......how exciting :thumbup:.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm getting excited now , i just want to know who are the 2 dogs i'm buying for :thumbup:

I'm soo impatient


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it tuesday yet


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, yey! Can't wait until Tuesday  I am soooo impatient


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

FINAL list of participants is as follows, please please please if you are meant to be on the list and are not, PM me, this is the list I will be using to sort you all tomorrow, after then I will be unable to make any changes.

List is as follows:

5headh
5headh
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Balto-x
Balto-x
Beris
BessieDog
Beth17
Beth17
Bjt
Bjt
Bjt
Bjt
Bobbyw
Born2BWild
Born2BWild
CaliDog
Coffee
Delca1
Dogless
Dogless
Emmy333
Emmy333
Foxyrockmeister
Foxyrockmeister
Freddie and Frank
Freddie and Frank
GoldenShadow
GoldenShadow
Goldstar
Helbo
Hiafa123
Indi's Mum
IndysMamma
IndysMamma
Labrador Laura
Leannelatty
LexiLou2
LexiLou2
LexiLou2
Lola71
LouiseH
LouiseH
Lozzibear
Lozzibear
Maggs
McKenzie
Milliepoochie
Missnaomi
Missnaomi
New Puppy Mummy
Phoolf
Pogo
Pogo
Pointermum
Pointermum
Rah
Reverie
Ruffers
Sailor
Sailor
SimplySardonic
SimplySardonic
SimplySardonic
Skoust
Spendy
Tarnus
Tarnus
Tashax
Tattoogirl73
Terrencesmum
Tillymint
Tinysarah
Toffee44
Toffee44
Toffee44
Toryb
Toryb
Verity
Wacky69
Weezawoo
Weezawoo
Xxsarahpopsxx
Xxsarahpopsxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just an update to say the password for the Paypal account has been changed with supposed info re passwords being hacked.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK kids, listen up!

I have already sent out three PM's due to inactivity on certain member's parts in the hope they get an email notification or pop on and see the message and get in contact with what point they are at.

Please, if you haven't, let me or Babycham know when you post out. My intention on Wednesday next week, 28th November, to send out final reminder PM's.

If anyone fails to post by 1st December this will be noted down and I will ensure whoever does SS next year is aware that you failed to make the deadline and suggest they reconsider letting you enter if you choose to.

Please, please, please don't put me in that position and everyone post out *before* 1st December if at all possible. Any parcels that are not gone by 1st December without a very good reason you will be blacklisted 

That is all, I will now SPAM up the rest of the SS threads


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK kids, listen up!
> 
> I have already sent out three PM's due to inactivity on certain member's parts in the hope they get an email notification or pop on and see the message and get in contact with what point they are at.
> 
> ...


Well said; we all really appreciate the effort that you and Babycham have gone to again this year and I really hope that no one lets you or their intended recipients down.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Well said; we all really appreciate the effort that you and Babycham have gone to again this year and I really hope that no one lets you or their intended recipients down.


Sailor has said she does not mind that we wish to donate the money in the Paypal fund in memory of Sailor also, and so I think we all really need to do everything possible to ensure all that money gets preserved.

After I have fed the OH there will be a list of names of people who have not posted available for you all to see and poke me telling me I've not marked you off yet Singing:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sailor has said she does not mind that we wish to donate the money in the Paypal fund in memory of Sailor also, and so* I think we all really need to do everything possible to ensure all that money gets preserved.*
> 
> After I have fed the OH there will be a list of names of people who have not posted available for you all to see and poke me telling me I've not marked you off yet Singing:


My sentiments exactly - the ideal is that everyone gets their gifts and our money makes a difference to some dogs rather than pay for others' failure to follow through on a promise.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> My sentiments exactly - the ideal is that everyone gets their gifts and our money makes a difference to some dogs rather than pay for others' failure to follow through on a promise.


Couldn't have said it better myself :yesnod:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Please see the current naughty list


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Please see the current naughty list


Thanks to all mine that have replied to PMs


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Doesn't having a 'yet to post' list narrow it down a little for the people who've already got theirs?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Reverie said:


> Doesn't having a 'yet to post' list narrow it down a little for the people who've already got theirs?


Shouldn't do by much when there is 80 odd dogs involved altogether


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bump to show changes to the naughty list


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh I'm on the naughty list  Not for long though


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

where's the naughty list?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Freddie and frank said:


> where's the naughty list?


First post of this thread


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

That's a fair old list ! Come on people get posting so GS and BC can relax after all their hard work. 

It would be fab if all the money could go in memory of Sailor


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on the naughty list  Although, if I may... I blame Dogless  Dogless was the one who started all this riddle, poem idea thingy... and that is what is slowing me down  Mine has been ready to go for ages... I have a riddle for Arrow, still trying to think for Jake though... They WILL be posted on Wednesday though (even if Jake's needs to go without ), because I am going to do it before I start work  I bet tomorrow night before work I have us all trying to come up with a poem for Jake


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> That's a fair old list ! Come on people get posting so GS and BC can relax after all their hard work.
> 
> It would be fab if all the money could go in memory of Sailor


Thats a loooooong naughty list  Quicker everyone posts the quicker GS and BC can relax - Come on lol Ready Steady Post


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i don't like being on the naughty list ..... best get a move on


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I am so sad that I joined too late for this!
I love shopping for other people 1000x more than shopping for myself...

I am really excited to hear what you all get though, I'm logging in Christmas time in the hopes of pictures!

And I am *SO *down to spoil someone next year, when I know you all better! >)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Come on you remaining 23 people on my naughty list, get posting and PM me (not Babycham ) when you are done :thumbup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I PM'd babycham yesterday! I am not on the naughty list.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh....I thought I was to PM BC!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Oh....I thought I was to PM BC!!!


Basically BC is crazy busy atm so its probably easier to PM me. She has two foster bitches alongside her five (three who are entire males). Both bitches were meant to be spayed Thursday but one has come into season :scared:

So you can imagine what her house is like right now  And she works full time and does all these training thingys 

So yah, she is busy its better to PM me saying you have posted, just because I will pick it up much quicker :thumbup: I know BC has 13 PM's to go through tonight 

I will cross you off now Phoolf


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Woooo hoooooo I'm off the naughty list


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

do you need us to tell you when we receive our ss presents too?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> do you need us to tell you when we receive our ss presents too?


Yes .............


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Noooooooooo how did I miss this thread        

I know I'm not a proper regular but do try and check in once or twice a week  so not sure how I missed this thread :sosp:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)

It was human greed that made the Stafford
It was human greed that made the crisis
And now it is human again who turns away this beautiful breed, because there is no more room for the constant stream of unfortunate Stafford souls that turn up daily. It is not the Stafford to blame, but the human

No dog should be denied a place of safety based on what it looks like and not on what it needs, and if other rescues are going to turn away the Stafford then I believe it only fair that WE help this chairty to build the rescue spaces needed to help the breed that WE created, WE turned into crisis and WE turned our backs on!

GRRRRRRR to humans and HOOORAH to Staffords, especially the lucky happy Staffords who will soon get this rescue centre all to themselves !

Altho I would rather money was donated to help prevent the Stafford crisis and not just mop up the aftermath...... I am at a loss to find a charity that is trying to find the cure for selfish human greed 

The money that was put in paypal pot by all Secret Santa Participants will now be donated to the charity above (chosen by Sailor) In memory of the beautiful Sailor.

If anyone would like to donate further to the fund that is going to the cause I will be putting up a post in a second to explain how 

Many thanks and Merry Christmas all
Lets give what we can to staffies in need and give them a nicer christmas


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there a list anywhere of all the dogs who have taken part in the SS? I am 90% sure i know who my ss were but not actually sure if they are taking part or not  would be mega embarrassing if i thanked someone and they weren't actually taking part


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> FINAL list of participants is as follows, please please please if you are meant to be on the list and are not, PM me, this is the list I will be using to sort you all tomorrow, after then I will be unable to make any changes.
> 
> List is as follows:
> 
> ...


Something like this


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The opening thread ready for Xmas Day guys 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...pened-our-presents-thread.html#post1062551667


----------

